# Windows CE .NET 4.2 Platform Builder Updates: Feb 20



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

*WINMGR Component Update*

Fixes made in this QFE:
Components: WINMGR
Description: This update corrects second chance exceptions handling and allows them to be passed to the Just-In-Time (JIT) debugger

System Requirements
Supported Operating Systems: Windows CE .NET

Windows CE.NET 4.2 Platform Builder
5 MB of disk space required to download, install, and operate per processor

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...ce-da73-4f41-8d26-f3ab61c63cf6&DisplayLang=en

*IE Component Update*

Fixes made in this QFE:
Components: IE
Description: When using a custom browser application, the application may encounter exceptions after several minutes of use and will eventually stop to function.

System Requirements
Supported Operating Systems: Windows CE .NET

Windows CE.NET 4.2 Platform Builder
10 MB of disk space required to download, install, and operate per processor

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...50-a6bc-41d8-89f3-89d7f92d1858&DisplayLang=en

*Windows Media Player Component Update*

Fixes made in this QFE:
Components: Windows Media Player
Issues Resolved:
- Improvements to the broadcast stream that decrease startup latency. 
- Updates to the buffering startup time in order not to loose packets at the beginning of the streaming process. 
- Add an ability to hold more buffered data for MSB streams. 
- Improvements to the incomplete objects handling. 
- Improvements to video DMO and overlay mixer interaction in order to make connections possible. 
- Address macro-blocking issue that may occur with some encoded content

System Requirements
Supported Operating Systems: Windows CE .NET

Windows CE.NET 4.2 Platform Builder
20 MB of disk space required to download, install, and operate per processor

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...6f-fd93-40da-a2d1-23238eed4da2&DisplayLang=en

*URLMON Component Update*

Fixes made in this QFE:
Components: URLMON
Description: This is an update to a memory leak in URLMON that may cause a memory leak in FILESYS

System Requirements
Supported Operating Systems: Windows CE .NET

Windows CE.NET 4.2 Platform Builder
6 MB of disk space required to download, install, and operate per processor

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...20-f92d-4fb6-b965-6624de144cb7&DisplayLang=en

*MSHTML Component Update*

Fixes made in this QFE:
Components: MSHTML
Description: When using TV style navigation components, some images may resize for no apparent reason as the user moves the focus around the page with the Tab key.

System Requirements
Supported Operating Systems: Windows CE .NET

Windows CE.NET 4.2 Platform Builder
90 MB of disk space required to download, install, and operate per processor

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...34-36ee-498e-8c4f-bed73ba73d9a&DisplayLang=en

Regards

eddie


----------

